# We Will Never Forget



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

> On September 11, 2001, 19 militants associated with the Islamic extremist group al-Qaeda hijacked four airplanes and carried out suicide attacks against targets in the United States. Two of the planes were flown into the twin towers of the World Trade Center in New York City, a third plane hit the Pentagon just outside Washington, D.C., and the fourth plane crashed in a field in Pennsylvania. Almost 3,000 people were killed during the 9/11 terrorist attacks... *9/11 Attacks*


Where were you on September 11, 2001?






_This is a day to remember. Please keep politics and controversy out of this thread._


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

This day friends .... was a major step for all of our rights and liberties ..... a step in the wrong direction and towards destroying this once great Republic.

Know this.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I agree with you, Cricket.

It's remarkable that the first post out of the gate was political.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

I was at work. There were no televisions where I worked and the news trickled in slow enough it took a while to cause a major disruption there.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> I agree with you, Cricket.
> 
> It's remarkable that the first post out of the gate was political.


The attack was entirely a political event.

Again, for anyone with a dense skull; islam is a geo-political ideology of world domination and is made up primarily of two groups; One group wants to convert you and one group of mulsimes want to kill or enslave those infidels (non-beleivers of islam).

The group that wants to convert the infidel is willing to fund the group that wants to kill/enslave the infidel.

There are no good muslimes

And as @A Watchman clearly states, our rights as free people dwindled substantially due to this attack. The laws, regulations did nothing to keep us safer, only infringed on our rights.

(See the Patriot Act for starters, then see how our 4th Amendment rights are violated everytime we enter an airport, etc etc..)


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I was in Vegas, on my way to work when it came over the radio. I still remember the goose bumps.

The thing that strikes me now, all these years later, is how naive we were as a country. There are so many places, Israel included, where terrorist attacks are part and parcel of life. Here, it shook us to the very core and turned our entire country upside down. It's something I fear we'll never recover from and I mourn for the America I knew as a child.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Somebody is upset that they didn't get the first political post In?

I remember walking the halls of an elementary school when the TV show on the school TV network was interrupted by live action as the tower was burning. I remember running to the office to get the feed shut down, teachers crying, children crying, and the utter shock on all their faces. The principal received instructions to lock down, children were released to parents, and we stayed with the kids while working parents completed their day and rushed to buy $5 per gallon gas as price gouging began.

I remember how more alphabet agencies began to appear, and we began to give up freedom for security because the weak and fearful became the vocal ones.
I remember surges of patriotism, surges if panic and fear, pleas for revenge and please for a god, any God, to deliver us from the nightmare wrought by a few men upon not just hundreds, but thousands affected by this event.
I watched our country slowly become submissive to the minorities, the fearful, and the dependent as we become more weak, paralyzed to inaction by fear of offending someone.

The remembrance of this event, combined with current crises we are facing should be uniting us, rather than being used as a wedge by the politicians and media to further an agenda. Unfortunately, that is not the case.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

People;

Read this again and again. @Coastie dad knocked it out of the park.

I have nothing but disdain for the politicians that took advantage of the events on 9/11/2001 to socialize and weaken our once great Republic.

Screw them all, with a red hot poker.



Coastie dad said:


> Somebody is upset that they didn't get the first political post In?
> 
> I remember walking the halls of an elementary school when the TV show on the school TV network was interrupted by live action as the tower was burning. I remember running to the office to get the feed shut down, teachers crying, children crying, and the utter shock on all their faces. The principal received instructions to lock down, children were released to parents, and we stayed with the kids while working parents completed their day and rushed to buy $5 per gallon gas as price gouging began.
> 
> ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I was at work. I'd gone upstairs to get a work order cut when I saw all the office people crowded around a computer, so I elbowed into the crowd to see what was happening. When I saw it, I knew it was intentional, and knew it had to be jihad. Then, in the crowd of office people, I heard someone ask, "Do you think the people in the plane are OK?" Being forever more the smart ass, I said, "Yup. They took an elevator down." "Oh, good!" the dimwit replied. 

As the day progressed, it was clear the nation would never be the same.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

I was in ninth grade? History class when the first plane hit. I spent the rest of the day with that teacher. Mr. O'Reilly was born and raised in New York City. He had just moved to the neighborhood about a week before school began. I learned a lot


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> I agree with you, Cricket.
> 
> It's remarkable that the first post out of the gate was political.


Errr ..... Correction Jammer Ole" Buddy, not a political statement, instead a FACTUAL statement.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I was in Pearl City, and I was woke up by my Dad via phone call. Told me to turn TV on, and I was a bit unsure of wth just happened. And, my Senior Chief called me in early to USS Tucson SSN 770, as we were the surge boat, locked and loaded as we just got back from the Gulf.
And, it began..


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

We got home very late the night before from British Columbia. Like two in the morning. The morning of the 11th, my lovely wife had to get up, but I didn't. So her radio alarm went off, and I was dozing. It was all news, of course, no music, but I didn't listen, I was trying to get back to sleep. Then she suddenly sat up and turned on the TV, which was very unusual, we never watch TV in the morning. I watched the loop of the first plane hitting and turned to ask her why she turned on some SFX loop and woke me up. Then I saw her face, and looked back at the TV.

I know several good Muslims. Their religion has my respect.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I was at home recovering from shoulder surgery. My roommate at the time, who was out of work, yelled through my door to turn on the TV because we had just been attacked.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

There are NO good Muslims.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

*This is a day to remember. Please keep politics and controversy out of this thread.*


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> *This is a day to remember. Please keep politics and controversy out of this thread.*


Geez .... you started this crap, huh? :vs_laugh:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah, Cricket, you started it, some thing was saying how great the muzslime bastards are.

A response was required, that is the problem, not enough push back on muzslimes and their lickers.


I was standing in the middle of a road directing traffic around a bridge construction job.

Got notified on my handset, and advised there may be others headed back to the muzslime compound west of Albany.

I was on the key road for that egress. Went home and grabbed an M-16, mags and put on a level 4, went back to the job.

That rifle and bandoleer stayed slung on me for the rest of the tour along with my 45..

There was a possibility that they might perceive my position as a road block and start shooting.

The road is almost direct from Logan to Albany.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

9/10 left WTC 6 pm with my daughter to catch a train home.
9/11 my employee was locked down on the Verrenzanno Bridge. 
Here's his pics:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I was at work in the lab, checking and approving samples of product for the guys. The secretary called to tell me of the attack. I knew right away that thousands of people had lost their lives. Everyone looked at me and knew something bad had happened. I had to swallow for about a minute before I could tell them.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I was living 5 miles from where flight 93 went down in Pennsylvania. I heard both stories from witnesses that the plane just came down and it was shot down the day of in my office.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I was in my offices at the time and had a TV in the lobby area, it was not a productive day foe my affairs. My Dad was a volunteer rescue support worker for a few weeks, right on ground zero. I have some unbelievable footage.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> ...
> I know several good Muslims. The religion has my respect.


It is not a "religion", thus you are a fool.

Slippy


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm watching the History Channel with the history of islamic Radical Terrorists in the USA.
The show clearly illustrates to me that not one of these Muslims should exist, let alone be in our country.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Cricket said:


> *This is a day to remember. Please keep politics and controversy out of this thread.*


The events of 9/11/2001 were 100% Political and the fact that 2996 people died on US soil is fact and not controversy. islam, jihad and muslimes caused this. This is fact.

To think of this in any other vein is irresponsible, foolish and at the very least, ridiculous.

Cricket, I think the world of you. I enjoy this forum very much. I also take very seriously the attack of 9/11/2001 by evil jihadist scum of the earth very freakin' seriously. I will not back down on this and ANYONE who has 1 freakin' ounce of compassion for islamic jihadist muslime slime can go straight to hell in a pork wrapped .50 caliber round of hell.

This, I shit you not.

Ban me forever, I do not care. This is not something to be trivial with.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> The events of 9/11/2001 were 100% Political and the fact that 2996 people died on US soil is fact and not controversy. islam, jihad and muslimes caused this. This is fact.
> 
> To think of this in any other vein is irresponsible, foolish and at the very least, ridiculous.
> 
> ...


She is asking us to have this as a thread of remembrance is all, Slippy. She isn't asking you to change your thoughts.

We can respect that, can't we?


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I was a senior in high school and had just gotten to school before classes started. I started hearing the rumors that a plane had hit the World Trade Center but at first didn't think much of it. At first I thought it was a small plane like a Cessna or even if it was a larger plane the building could take the hit. After all a bomber had crashed into the Empire State Building in WWII and it was still standing. Later as the events of the day unfolded there were all sorts of rumors spreading such as the Capitol in DC had been hit as well or that the National Mall was on fire. I remember seeing shots of after the first tower had fallen but the second one was still up thinking, "the chopper needs to fly around to the other side of the building so we can see the other tower", not realizing it was now a pile of rubble. 

Some time later I got a copy of the book "Report from Ground Zero," written by a retired FDNY Fire Chief. It many different stories of people who had worked and died there. Last year my wife and I had a chance to visit the Memorial site and museum. It hit me a lot harder than I ever thought I would. There by those waterfalls a little girl who couldn't have been older than 6. She looked up from the names of fallen Firefighters and asked her mother, "why do you love them so much." The mother was at a loss for words. I looked a the girl and said, "because they ran in when others ran out," before I choked up myself. The mother gave me a look of relief that I could put those feelings into words for her and her daughter. 

Years later I became a paramedic and joined the brotherhood of first responders myself. I know what led those men and women to run in that day. Many will shrug it off as, "I'm just doing my job." Hell I would probably say the same. But the tones dropped that September morning as they have every morning. Men and women climbed into their police cars, fire trucks, and ambulances and rushed to the scene. They did so that fateful morning because they valued trying to save every life they could regardless of race, gender, creed, or color. I'm honored to carry on that legacy and do my best every night I put on my uniform and climb into my ambulance to live up to those who have gone before.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> She is asking us to have this as a thread of remembrance is all, Slippy. She isn't asking you to change your thoughts.
> 
> We can respect that, can't we?


Yes Sir. Absolutely.

I was making a point, albeit, one fueled by my lack of respect for another member.

Carry on...

:vs_wave:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you @warrior4 Very eloquently expressed.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> I know several good Muslims. The religion has my respect.


Time, will eventually show that you to have been played a fool.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I was living in Boca Raton Florida, I was on the computer drinking coffee getting ready to drive to miami for meetings... I did not go and most of my IT/Network meetings were cancelled for a couple of weeks


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> I know several good Muslims. The religion has my respect.


Islam = The Koran = Mohammed (People that act like mohammed are following his WAY
Christianity = The New Testament = Jesus (People that act like Jesus are following his way)

saying you are a muslim or a christian and yet do not "FOLLOW" the way... is like claiming to be a doctor when your medical experience is derived from read instruction for using bandaids

Christianity and Islam are not equals


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Jammer Six, you might be right about knowing a few "good" muslims. I too see a lot of muslims out there 
that *SEEM* to live and let live. Are these people too chicken to follow the directives of their teachings 
or are they just an illusion to make muslims seem peaceful? Are they muslim in name only and don't really 
believe the teachings but to preserve their life, pretend to be a true believer? Do they draw a line at 
murdering people because they aren't a real muslim at heart? Wish I knew. 
If there are muslims out there that don't believe their teachings, why do they still profess to be muslim? 
Maybe it is their upbringing. I was brought up to believe the teachings of my church, I spent 4 years in 
divinity school BUT I find it hard to accept certain aspects of the teachings. Being in divinity school I have 
sat down and talked with the professors many times about my concerns. Unfortunately the talks have 
never really helped me, yet I profess to be a XXXXX, (religion not mentioned so as not to offend anyone). 
Do muslims have the same concerns about their teachings that say it is ok to murder, rape, etc. because 
their religious teaching says it's ok? I find it difficult to believe and understand how a truly religious man 
will not stand up and say, "No, this is wrong. I will not condone torture, murder, rape and mutilation." I 
suppose if you are trained from a young enough age to believe something, most will believe it to the dying 
day. I have to believe this, as I see how the progressive liberals have indoctrinated our young in school 
that progressivism is just and conservatism is evil. So I guess I need to keep my guard up and not relax 
around muslims, because it seems that extremist muslims want to behead all infidels and moderate 
muslims want the extremist muslims to behead all infidels. *As the Iman said, Islam is the religion of 
peace. ...once all infidels are are our slaves or dead, there will peace in the world.*


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Did y'all not get Cricket's message? Keep this to remembrance and not arguing.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I was in the air that day! I had taken a red-eye off the west coast and connected to a regional and made it to where I was going.
As I was walking thru the terminal I saw a large crowd around a TV in a bar and wondered whats up so I went over to see and my heart sank
and then the second plane hit. No doubt at that point what was going on!

I have friends at American and United Airlines and I thought of them but no one I knew was directly involved. The airline I work for we have a captain
who lost his parents on AA 77 the 757 that went into the Pentagon.

Someday I need to see the UAL flight 93 memorial, heros all! Lets Roll Todd Beamer! 

My blood boils over many days since and I'll never forget ever!!!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Replacing a particle board floor in an unoccupied double-wide that had a broken water line flood the place.

Was getting suited up to re-install insulation under the place. Carpet guys were there and turned the TV on and let me know about it.

Stopped the job for 3-4 days and went home to watch things unfold.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

A co-worker heard the report on a small radio at his work station, small shop, let all know about it, you could have heard a pin drop! Its a really noisy place. I was thinking I should go home and arm up.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

*0 9/11 - I Remember It Like It Was Yesterday*

I wrote this for my blog, but I thought I would share it here as well...

*
09/11 - I Remember It Like It Was Yesterday - By Salty*

Everybody who was alive and old enough to remember the events of 9/11 has a story. Some people, like our very own Paranoid Prepper who was in one of the twin towers when it was hit by a jet flown by lunatic terrorists, have a lot more dramatic story than others.

If you haven't read his post about it, please do so (Click HERE to read it).

To be clear, Paranoid Prepper was HERE:










My story is completely and entirely different, since I live out in the middle of flyover country in a little town in the middle of nowhere.

I was sitting behind this very same desk I am this morning, thinking about getting a small project done before we all took a break together to celebrate Roberta's birthday here at the office. Sandra had made Roberta's favorite type of cake, and I remember I was working on an accounting issue with Ernestine & Janie, trying to figure out exactly where an item we had purchased was put into service.

As I was digging deep into an invoice, Sandra stuck her head inside my office door and said "A jet has flown into the World Trade Center in New York" with a shocked look on her face. I was both surprised (the WTC is WAY outside the flight path of any big commercial jet) and shocked.

I'm kind of the analytical sort, and as I continued through the invoicing my mind was wondering how in the world a jet had that major of a mechanical failure there&#8230; true, runway at LaGuardia runs northeast to southwest (I was an avid Microsoft Flight Simulator fan and knew every NYC airport well) and my best guess was that a flight coming off that runway had suffered a massive bird strike and lost power. (As an aside, this is very similar to what happened to the "Miracle On The Hudson" flight many years later&#8230; fortunately, due to brilliant piloting nobody was killed in that accident).

I was just settling on this as an explanation when Sandra came back to my office door, face totally ashen, tears running down her face. "Another plane hit the other tower," she said. "The news is saying that there are more planes in the air, that there's been a mass hijacking&#8230;"

Work was over for the day.

We don't have cable at work (surprise, we WORK at work), but we did have a small TV with antenna, and we tuned into the only station it was able to pick up and sat there, as an office full of stunned Americans, and watched it unfold.

Here we were, a bunch of middle-age office workers in flyover country, far from ANYTHING worth a terrorist attention, spellbound & worried about what would happen to US. Not the USA, but US.

As we were watching, overreactions abounded. People went nuts, raiding the grocery store and gas station. Every single station in town immediately hiked their gas prices by an additional dollar a gallon, except one. A locally owned "mom & pop" gas station, a "6:00 AM to 6:00 PM service station (note, and actual SERVICE station where they do tires, batteries, etc)" kept their prices the same.

The owner of that station, a WWII veteran, told his son (who managed it) to keep pumping at the same price until the pumps went dry. "These are our friends and neighbors, we won't gouge them." His son, I will call him Charlie (not his real name) did just that, he didn't close at 6:00, he stayed there selling gas until midnight, until everybody who wanted a fill up got one while all of the other price-gouging stations sat empty.

You know the rest, except for people in NYC, around the crash site in Stony Creek Township in Pennsylvania, and in DC, nothing really changed in our world while at the same time, EVERYTHING changed.

And now, it's the 16th anniversary of that horrible day, and I am sad for many reasons. I'm sad for all those innocent victims, all those families who's lives were destroyed. I'm sad for all of the survivors who have had to deal with the aftermath, with PTSD and survivor guilt. I'm sad for our country which was driven further into a police-state mentality. I'm sad for the Constitution, which has taken one hell of a beating in the last 16 years as people put a false sense of security ahead of our freedom.

I'm also sad on a personal level, Roberta passed of a heart attack, and Ernestine passed from cancer. Sandra passed from a rare disorder, one I never actually knew the name of. The owner of the gas station that stood up for is community has passed as well.

Later today, on my way home from work, I plan on stopping by that mom and pop station and filling up with gas, and sharing a few words with the owner (the son of the original owner) about that day, and thank him once again for standing tall in his own little way.

I think that's really all we can do. Stand tall in our own little way.

If you have your own 9/11 personal story and you would like to share it, please do so in the comments.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I was running my family daycare when one of the moms called up and told me to put on CNN. Just awful. 

I know of at least 3 people who worked in the twin towers and for one reason or another, didn't make it into work that morning.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Annie said:


> I was running my family daycare when one of the moms called up and told me to put on CNN. Just awful.
> 
> I know of at least 3 people who worked in the twin towers and for one reason or another, didn't make it into work that morning.


Three perfectly innocent people just going about their daily routine. It's insidious.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Three perfectly innocent people just going about their daily routine. It's insidious.


Insidious? I dunno, I say lucky. Very lucky! It just wasn't their time to go, I guess.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I was living in Boise. My dad had come up from CA by plane to visit. We were watching Fox News when it came over the air waves. My dad was shocked and asked "Who Could do Such a Thing?" I told him by name it was Bin Laden. He had never heard of him. I remember Ollie North talking about him. A friend who worked at the Cairo US Embassy had been keeping me up on Bin laden. I lost a second cousin in the towers. I think of him every day. We were real close as kids. I try to be tolerant of peoples religious beliefs due to how mine has been treated in the past. But that is one I just can not.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Annie said:


> Insidious? I dunno, I say lucky. Very lucky! It just wasn't their time to go, I guess.


To be clear, the NO GOOD EVIL %#*@! MURDERS were insidious. Sorry, didn't make that clear.


----------

